# iPad 3 rumor roundup: everything we think we know



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Apple's special media eventone that many believe to be for the next-generation iPadis now mere days away. By this time next week, we'll know once and for all how many of those pesky pre-event rumors were true and which ones were made up by "optimistic" sources.


Here


----------

